
Exponent Podcast: The Exponent IPO - feross
https://stratechery.com/2019/exponent-podcast-the-exponent-ipo/
======
hamzaahemad
Please i want 1 karma

~~~
krapp
No.

~~~
pekoribj
Good karma

